# "The Melting Pot"  DUMP ----   I wrote a story for AB&GC  look for it



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2015)

Got invited to a dump in NY. It was a "burn dump" it's a shame to because it was a good age. I only went there a few times my buddy's been going since he was a kid and got some nice stuff. I have a few pix


----------



## botlguy (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice Rick, nice! I especially like that little flask, 2nd pic down. Can /will you give us the embossing? Thanks for sharing again, been missing you.     Jim


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice finds, I really like the blobbed blob blue soda.  Cool dig on a cold day. Scott


----------



## westKYdigger (Jan 8, 2015)

The little flask is a Hagerty nursing bottle.  It's not one I have seen.  The Hagerty Improved Nurser is fairly common.Hagerty Brothers, Brooklyn, 1875 - 1900.


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 8, 2015)

Will there be a video???????


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 8, 2015)

That Gardner & co soda from Hackettstown is NICE even if a little melted. Is it pontilled?


----------



## mx961 (Jan 8, 2015)

The Gardner is not pontiled and i dug it at that dump about 25 years ago. I took Rick to this dump and surprisingly he was pretty impressed with it wich means alot coming from a dedicated privy digger LOL


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info, and that is a very nice dump. It trumps all the meager farm dumps I've been too.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah it was fun Chris. Watch out for that tree stand though bhahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2015)

you will love the story lol


----------



## mx961 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah the tree stand LOL good thing it wasnt badger or bear season


----------



## sandchip (Jan 10, 2015)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> you will love the story lol



Always do.  These articles take a lot of time and effort.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2015)

Another one Badger got in a pick  --nice color


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 13, 2015)

Bear? -__-


----------



## glass man (Jan 15, 2015)

COOL AS USUAL RICK! I have dug in a burn site before..but no one close as old as this one..from the teens-30's.JAMIE


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2015)

Sweet digs in a fun looking dump, got some nice age in there so hopefully there are some big juicy pockets of un-burnt stuff to be found and hungrily dug through.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2015)

I am always looking for "different" things to write about and the "Melting Pot" ranks right up there  Nice NJ med Chris got there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2015)

I deff need to go back to this dump


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice Rick love them all! Glade you guys had a Great time!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice pictures again Rick. I like Badgers pick.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 21, 2015)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> I deff need to go back to this dump



Yes, you do need to go back


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2015)

The story on this dump is done.  It is getting edited. Look for it soon. "The melting Pot"


----------

